# Recently bought a Bounder 39Z have air suspension maintenance questions



## Avalanchediver (Jan 25, 2012)

Can anyone tell me how often the air springs should be replaced?  Mine have some rubber cracks but look much better than most of the other RVs I inspected before buying this one.  I have seen some really weatherd ones that have not given their owners any trouble, but I want to avoid issues without wasting my $...

Thanks,

Eric


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2012)

hello and welcome to the forum ,, i also have air ride on my MH ,, and the bags do look kinda bad ,, but i have sprayed them with leak detector and they are not leaking , i have never rep;aced many air bags ,, unless they were blown out for some reason or the other ,, mine looses air ,, but only in the tag axle part ,, i i have cked the bags ,, they are ok ,, i think i have a line or valve somewhere that is leaking ,, but also do u know what air suspension the MH has ,, there are about 4 different ones ,, but all the bags are made by Firestone ,, hope this helps u out a bit ,, but please don't be a one time poster ,, let us know on what u find out


----------



## Avalanchediver (Jan 25, 2012)

I'll try and keep you posted as I figure this out.

Thanks,

Eric


----------



## erniee (Jan 26, 2012)

What year is your coach? Air springs have an inner and outer shell. They do crack. If it leaks, it will blow and you will know it.


----------



## Avalanchediver (Jan 26, 2012)

My coach is a 2000.  Almost everything underneith is in remakably good shape.  I just have no experience with air suspension other than on a car.


----------



## vanole (Jan 26, 2012)

Avalanchedriver,

The cracking you see is pretty normal.  I would not replace them unless you visually can see a problem or get a constant air alarm.  My previous M/H a 00 Diplomat with 8 bags still has the original bags installed.  When you park your M/H do not be alarmed if you have a small leak and you get corresponding body lean over a period of days.  Like 730 mentioned small leaks do occur and they can be a devil to find.  I have (quite possibly had) a small leak at the brake plunger could hear a hiss when parked and shut down.  While here in south Florida I removed the panel by the driver (real PIA) and believe I fixed the problem.  Won't know for sure until I air up.

V/R
Jeff


----------



## Avalanchediver (Jan 26, 2012)

Should I be lowering the coach when not in use to relieve the stress on the air bags? They loose air over about four or five days by them selves.  Is that rate acceptable for air loss? Also what about dropping the hydrolic jacks when parked in storage


----------



## vanole (Jan 27, 2012)

I think your losing air over 4-5 days is acceptable.

Concerning using jacks while stored.  I've seen arguments/discussions both ways on this.  Personally I just park the M/H and don't utilize the jacks.  I do park the tires on a breathable rubber materia/mat I bought at HDl and cover the tires also.  I take the M/H for a drive about once a month while in storage get the engine and transmission up to temp.  Also exercise the generator with a load on it for about 1 hour every month.

Jeff


----------



## Banleno007 (Feb 21, 2012)

Personally I just park the M/H and don't utilize the jacks. I do park the tires on a breathable rubber materia/mat I bought at HDl and cover the tires also.


----------

